# Needing a new cookware set



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

So in another thread regarding Thanksgiving I told of having a pot with the drippings from the turkey roasting pan having the handle break off as I was moving it. Luckily it landed right side up on the floor, hardly spilled anything.

So I am looking for a new set of pots and pans. Nothing too expensive, maybe $15- $200 for the set. Given that I am 64 years old I assume it will last me a lifetime, unless it is made of cardboard covered in aluminum paint.

Suggestions? Warnings?

mjb.


----------



## Alexis Blair (Nov 30, 2018)

teamfat said:


> So in another thread regarding Thanksgiving I told of having a pot with the drippings from the turkey roasting pan having the handle break off as I was moving it. Luckily it landed right side up on the floor, hardly spilled anything.
> 
> So I am looking for a new set of pots and pans. Nothing too expensive, maybe $15- $200 for the set. Given that I am 64 years old I assume it will last me a lifetime, unless it is made of cardboard covered in aluminum paint.
> 
> ...


----------



## NaturalTalent (Nov 21, 2018)

Strange coincidence, I have just posted a new thread on choice for induction.
Were we to be speaking gas, I could recommend that nothing beats copper based stainless steel for my money. As heavy as you can cope with. Teflon coatings I just don’t like, conditioning a pan being far preferable.


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

Cuisinart makes a reasonably good, stainless steel, 10 piece "Chef's Classic" cookware set for around $150. The pans have aluminum cores for good heat distribution and they are light enough to where you can handle them rather easily yet, heavy enough to handle whatever dishes require a heavy gauge pan. 

I bought a set of these for sh*ts and giggles. For the money, I have to say, they're not bad at all. I was mildly surprised. 

Good luck.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Look at Costco or Sam's Club online.


----------



## Robs (Nov 29, 2018)

You don't need a new set of cookware. You're been cooking for decades now and should have an idea of what pieces youmuse the most.

This past Friday, Fissler had a crazy sale on their cookware that would have fit nicely into your budget, but now the best prices pieces are

https://fisslerusa.com/products/deals/4-1qt-fiamma-high-saucepan-7-9-20cm-1

Both of these pans are at an amazing price, no lids are included, but you most likely have lids already from your old cookware set that will fit.

If you use nonstick pans.
https://fisslerusa.com/products/deals/10-25-protect-emax-premium-fry-pan-26cm

Adding this will push the total above $50 to get free shipping.

The only other piece I can see a regular home cook needing is a deep saute pan and/or dutch oven. If you get a saute pan over 3qt capacity look for one with a helper handle.


----------



## galley swiller (May 29, 2013)

Speak of timing...

I've just been upgrading my home cookware and that at a family jointly-owned vacation home, because All Clad cookware (albeit in seconds-quality) has recently come up for sale in significant quantities at a series of off-price stores. Hey, it's tri-ply and the nature of these stores is: if you visually check each piece for flaws, see it at a good price, then it's grab it then & there or forever hold your peace. Mind you, it's out-of-box, unwarranteed, sometimes a little bit scratched up - but getting an All Clad Thomas Keller 12 inch skillet for $70 is pretty durn good.

But, if I were outfitting anew a kitchen on a budget (at your $200 limit), I'd seriously look at Walmart's offer of a 10-piece Tramontina tri-ply set, with: 8 inch frying pan; 10 inch frying pan; 3 quart saute pan with lid; 1.5 quart sauce pan with lid; 3 quart sauce pan with lid; and 8 quart stock pot with lid. Do note that this is not in the Walmart brick-and-mortar stores, but is available online.

I don't know if the Tramontina set is made in China or in Brazil. That's mostly important if you're looking at using induction, since some of the Brazilian-made cookware isn't induction-capable (while the Chinese made cookware can go onto an induction burner).

Hope that helps.

Galley Swiller


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

It doesn't sound like your are in a hurry so you might consider putting a set together at Marshalls, Ross, etc. In my area they have a variety of pieces at various price points.

Nice work on not losing much on the turkey drop.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Robs said:


> You don't need a new set of cookware. You're been cooking for decades now and should have an idea of what pieces you use the most.


Oddly enough I was thinking that earlier this evening. My job usually involves a LOT of time just sitting around. A nice matched set sure looks nice, at least for a while, but I'd rather see nice looking food rather than nice looking pots. I'll be doing some shopping around, no hurry. And I do cook on gas. Saw a nice gas stove that would look great in my kitchen, only $1200. Not bad for such a nice home appliance. Now, one with a zillion BTU wok burner ...

mjb.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

My cookware set consists of a bunch of non matching pots and pans 
I like cast iron, so there's a couple of those
A couple of woks, obviously. Not sure why I have 4 though
Stainless steel frying pan and cast iron frying pan (ss is for acidic stuff)
And a couple of pans that I think I bough when still at university (so they must be a good 30 years old). I think they were the equivalent of 5 dollars each

So needless to say: I don't really see the need for a matching set


----------



## Patch (Dec 27, 2018)

I'm a bit late to this thread so hopefully this is still of use. I have several pieces of Cooks Standard cookware -- 5 qt. saute pan, 3 qt. sauce pan, 1-1/2 qt. sauce pan, all 3-ply, and a 8 qt. stock pot that's 5-ply. I love all of them. Fantastic heat distribution. Clad all the way up the sides, not just on the bottom. You really have to crank up the flame to get any kind of significant hot spots. The stainless interior cleans up nicely with Bar Keeper's Friend when soap and water aren't enough. I've purchased all of this individually. Amazon carries a 10 piece set for $140, which strikes me as a very good price. (They've discontinued the 5-ply items they used to make. I got the stock pot in a closeout sale a few years ago.)

I've bought some Cuisinart pieces over the years and had mixed results. I have a large Cuisinart stock pot that's clad only on the bottom that performs quite well for the money. But I had two 4 qt. sauce pans literally flake off the stainless lining after one use where all I did was boil pasta. I won't buy Cuisinart any more after that experience. 

Most of the Tramontina stuff I've bought has been very good. I'd rate them down a notch from Cooks Standard, but I wouldn't be at all reluctant to buy most anything from Tramontina. I have several non-stick fry pans from Tramontina that were excellent deals.


----------

